# New Scape!



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Well i rescaped my 75 an scaped my 200. I know the 200 looks a little bare but with the way the big guys like to bulldoze everything over!

75 Gallon Before








75 Gallon After








200 Gallon Before








200 Gallon After








Throw out you suggestions.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

the 200 gallons looks better now, but i prefered the 75 the way it was... but thats just me !


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Good plant growth

I would try to get either different spiecies of plants in there, or use hardscaping to give a more natural look

Your fish must be monsters.. makes the 200 look small lol -nice tanks


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Moondemon
Yeah i liked it the way it was too. It wont take long to get it that way. in about a month it will look like it did.

DiPpY eGgS
Yeah im going to get some more different plats. I picked up a couple yesterday an added them. The i forget the names right now. Their is deffinatly more to come. Yes they are monsters. 11" an a 10" Im planting the 200 slow because they like to tear stuff up.

thanks for the compliments


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Here are a couple more pics of the 200 gallon.

































I tried to get better ones of the 75 but they didnt come out good. I'll try again.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Nice Caribe and tanks. Full tank shots?


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Nice Caribe and tanks. Full tank shots?


Full tank pics are on the first post. Thanks


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

good job bro! Looking good. I want to come visit my old fish sometime! Have they gotten used to you yet?


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats one big fish


----------



## Bones99 (Jul 10, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> good job bro! Looking good. I want to come visit my old fish sometime! Have they gotten used to you yet?


You will deffinatly Have to come check the out. They are slowly starting to ge used to me. I fed them the other day an usually they stay on the opposite side of the tank an wait till i walk away to eat. Not this last time. The biggin came charging as soon as it poked into the water. Needless to say i about crapped my pants! They are coming around. Thanks Again for such great fish again. Everyone who sees them are amazed at how big an beautiful they are. THANKS


----------

